# old man in the wood face



## oasis (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi
I have a need to learn more about this type wood working. I have been working with hand tools and burning still life's and faces. I would like to refine my work with power tools and be able to produce more pieces. I need more depth and smoother lines. More contour too. Can anyone send me in the right direction to begin learning.
Thanks
Vintage


----------

